# Glock 19



## Needaspeed (Sep 30, 2016)

WTB glock 19. Anything out there for sale?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

We have a whole bunch down at the store.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

+1 to what Loke said. Make the trip to Gunnies, you will not be disappointed. I've bought alot of guns from there over the years. Always a fun and good experience.





-DallanC


----------

